
Ask HN: What's a good app for grocery management? - Odenwaelder
What&#x27;s a good app for managing the inventory of my pantry? It should sync between my phone and my girlfriend&#x27;s phone and show me how much I should buy when I&#x27;m in the supermarket.
======
TeeJay942
Anylist was made for this. It's a YC funded company, but it's great because
the sync is perfected, it has a calendar meal plan, recipe lists, those recipe
lists can be populated from most recipe websites, works great on mobile and
desktop, etc.

The biggest reason I used this over Wunderlist (which also has perfect sync)
is there is no way to make two separate lists in Wunderlist and then combine
them. This is important because like me you might try to make a separate list
for a separate recipe, but it's a no go unless you are making and modifying
one grocery list anew for each trip.

------
ParameterOne
Inventory app, make list of everything you would ever buy, what you have in
the house, and a meal plan calendar. Then as you make dinners it will
automatically deduct from inventory and possibly know what you need to buy for
following week/month. If you wanted to get really crazy you could then use
your old data to see that maybe you used 15 bars of soap per year and make
annual purchases to fight inflation, the time spent in the grocery store, and
leverage coupons.

~~~
tue4Iezi
Link?

~~~
ParameterOne
doesn't exist as far as I know

~~~
pantryplan
I'm actually working on one.

[https://pantryplan.io](https://pantryplan.io)

It uses up ingredients on hand before it starts adding new ingredients (or
that is roughly what it attempts to do)

The plan is for it to plan meals, manage pantry and put out a grocery order.

It is alpha-ish but I am constantly working on it.

~~~
ParameterOne
I like the meal options, is there a way to show your own recipes or use only
your own recipes?

~~~
pantryplan
I am actually working on being able to create recipes. The one thing left to
do is clean up data. I currently have ~9k ingredients and I am working on a
system so it is 1:1 (eg: Not have more than 1 instance of the same ingredient
worded slightly differently).

I will make an email blast to users when it is released.

Thanks for trying it out! :)

------
garethsprice
Wunderlist is a great distributed todo list app that's not too overcomplicated
and syncs well between devices.

I don't think it'd be a good inventory management system, although you could
use it by adding "items to buy" to a grocery list each time an item is
depleted.

------
pantryplan
I've heard good things about Evernote and Google Keep.

I have tried out specific apps like Out of Milk but they were always super
bloated.

Keep it super simple. :)

